# I am looking for the tastiest best Maduro cigar



## Saint1970 (Jul 9, 2010)

I am a newbie to cigars even though I have smoked them now for 20 years off and on. I would like to take my cigars to the next level. I apologize if this doesn't make sense, but I am looking for a range of different flavors in my Maduro. I love the Padron Ann. 1964 Maduro, but I am looking for something different. I don't like the flavored cigar-- I am looking for a real cigar that gives me chocalate, spice, honey, vanilla and every other natural cigar flavor in one cigar.. Any suggestions???


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Arturo Fuente Anejo

Nuff said.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Padron 1926 #9 Maddie, NUFF SAID! IMO better than the Shark although they are both great!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

-Oliva V Maduro
-CAO Brazilia
-Camacho Corojo Monarca Maduro
-Cabaiguan Maduro
-DPG JJ Maduro
-Montecristo Media Noche

Also, +1 on both the Anejo & the Paddy.


----------



## Saint1970 (Jul 9, 2010)

commonsenseman said:


> -Oliva V Maduro
> -CAO Brazilia
> -Camacho Corojo Monarca Maduro
> -Cabaiguan Maduro
> ...


AWESOME-- THANKS TO ALL--now it is time to do some shopping:whoo:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

cc maduro cohiba genio


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

If you want something on the cheaper side, Sancho Panza Double Maduro are pretty darn good and really hard to beat. They give an example of what a maduro cigar should taste like... those wrappers are extremely handsome--- I wonder where they get those wrappers from....


----------



## mikesimjr (Jun 20, 2010)

Augusto Reyes has a pretty good Maduro for a very reasonable price. I got a box of 20 Maduro Gordos on Cigarbid.com for $45.00.


Mike


----------



## Saint1970 (Jul 9, 2010)

BKDW said:


> If you want something on the cheaper side, Sancho Panza Double Maduro are pretty darn good and really hard to beat. They give an example of what a maduro cigar should taste like... those wrappers are extremely handsome--- I wonder where they get those wrappers from....


I have some of those in my humi now; great with a cup of coffee


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

Definitely try Camacho's Triple Maduro - as the only puro maduro stick out there, you really, really must try it at least once. Great cigar that will knock you on your ass with tasty, silky smooth maduro-y goodness!


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Perdomo Habano Toro Maduro


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/271805-los-blancos-primos-maduro.html


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Don't forget the regular line padron maduros. Not the "best" compared to some of the other smokes mentioned, but a great value. 3000 mad is a staple in my humi.


----------



## Saint1970 (Jul 9, 2010)

OK, so now is there anyone on this site that I can build this sampler and buy or where should I go on the net??


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

I smoked a Davidoff Maduro Wednesday...amazing.


----------



## JackH (Aug 13, 2009)

Ducrider said:


> Don't forget the regular line padron maduros. Not the "best" compared to some of the other smokes mentioned, but a great value. 3000 mad is a staple in my humi.


Amen Brother.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Another nice maduro aside from the stick I mentioned above is an Alec Bradley MAXX "The Fix" Robusto. Not often discussed but very good.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

scottw said:


> Padron 1926 #9 Maddie, NUFF SAID! IMO better than the Shark although they are both great!


When I saw the title my first thought was "Padron 1926 40th Anni Maduro". But I read he already tried a Padron Anni. Nevertheless both are phenomenal smokes.

I decided to work on a list of some of the top maduro makers in the business. Decided to make a separate thread.


----------



## Saint1970 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nickerson said:


> When I saw the title my first thought was "Padron 1926 40th Anni Maduro". But I read he already tried a Padron Anni. Nevertheless both are phenomenal smokes.
> 
> I decided to work on a list of some of the top maduro makers in the business. Decided to make a separate thread.


awesome-- I heading over to your thread soon


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I gotta go with the Anejo too... 55's & 77's to be exact. :thumb:

Lotta good suggestions here though. :nod:

_Side note-_ Although it's not technically a Maduro, but an Oscuro... The Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial is a phenomenal cigar IMO. :clap2:


----------



## Saint1970 (Jul 9, 2010)

smelvis said:


> cc maduro cohiba genio


I actually just ordered the Cohiba Maduro Secretos the other day


----------



## Saint1970 (Jul 9, 2010)

OK, here is what I just ordered-- thank you all for your help

- Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva No. 50 5"1/4 * 50, Single(QTY: 1)
- Camacho Triple Maduro Torpedo 6" * 54 Single(QTY: 1)
- Oliva Serie V Double Robusto 5" * 54 Single(QTY: 1)
- Padron 1926 Series No. 9 Maduro 5"1/4 * 56, Single(QTY: 1)

I have a few of your recommendations in my Humi

Sancho Panzo
Perdomo Maduro Reserve
Camacho C.

and I had ordered (not yet received) the Cohiba Maduro Secretos

This should keep me busy for awhile


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Saint1970 said:


> I actually just ordered the Cohiba Maduro Secretos the other day


Dude in for a treat I am in heaven when smoking these, I have to order more as I suspect these are only gonna get better. let us know what you think!!\

Jesse will trade his Klondike bar any day for one :whoo:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Dude in for a treat I am in heaven when smoking these, I have to order more as I suspect these are only gonna get better. let us know what you think!!\
> 
> Jesse will trade his Klondike bar any day for one :whoo:


Some people dont like them though as they have expressed disappointment. Wish more would hate on em, leaving more for us. LOL.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I love maduros...so the list is long and distinguished. Just start trying as many as you can because you are going to experience a ton of them. Some of the ones listed already on here are my personal favorites.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Some people dont like them though as they have expressed disappointment. Wish more would hate on em, leaving more for us. LOL.


And>>>>>>>>>>>>

Mail me their crappy ass ones, Jeez how tastes differ, I adore them tried sleeping with them but was to tight a fit, Dammit. :hippie:


----------



## Benji (Jan 10, 2010)

smelvis said:


> cc maduro cohiba genio


Hello!
:tpd:


----------



## Benji (Jan 10, 2010)

Cigary said:


> I love maduros...so the list is long and distinguished.


C'mon!

This can't go unanswered can it?

Can't help myself!
:ballchain:

LIKE MY JOHNSON!
:bolt:

:banplease:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Some people dont like them though as they have expressed disappointment. Wish more would hate on em, leaving more for us. LOL.


Yeah, I was one of them.....
But I think my problem was that I expected that traditional
CoRo profile with the sweetness of the a Maddy.

But
I aint going to send anyone you my sticks.......well maybe arty:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Yeah, I was one of them.....
> But I think my problem was that I expected that traditional
> CoRo profile with the sweetness of the a Maddy.
> 
> ...


LMAO Al.... Ummmm... :behindsofa::behindsofa::behindsofa: (As Usual, I'm always bloody hiding!)


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Dude in for a treat I am in heaven when smoking these, I have to order more as I suspect these are only gonna get better. let us know what you think!!\
> 
> Jesse will trade his Klondike bar any day for one :whoo:


 I would give more then a Klondike bar for they are damn good


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Cigary said:


> long and distinguished


That's what she said :dude:

Kidding aside, I'm a big maduro fan myself. Sancho Panza Double Maduros, Oliva Serie O Maduro are great. Flor de Oliva Maduros are pretty damned good for the price, if you're on a budget and want something cheap. Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduros were also really good, though the strength and spiceyness of it kinda overpowers the maduro sweetness.

I tried a Camacho Triple Maduro once....I seem to remember it being good, but I was drinking and socializing at the time; so I'd like to try this one again sometime so I can give it the attention it deserves.


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

Nickerson said:


> Arturo Fuente Anejo
> 
> Nuff said.


 I'll second that.


----------



## smokinpeace (Jan 28, 2010)

Chico57 said:


> I'll second that.


Make it a third. Love the Anejo.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

You guys are high as Hindus!

Look! I am the crack whore of maduro. I freely admit that. I am simply gonna lay it out for ya; NO oNe, I mean nO oNE, does maduro like Ernie Perez! I don't give a rats puckered sphincter who it is, nobody touches Ernie where concerns maduro.

Go get youself a La Gloria Cubana Serie R No. 5 Maduro, lock the kids in the closet, turn off the phone, beat the dog and send him out to guard the gate. Sit back and savor the most incredible maduro experience that can be had.

Ernesto Perez-Carillo is the CEO of Maduro. PERIOD.


----------



## JackH (Aug 13, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> You guys are high as Hindus!
> 
> Look! I am the crack whore of maduro. I freely admit that. I am simply gonna lay it out for ya; NO oNe, I mean nO oNE, does maduro like Ernie Perez! I don't give a rats puckered sphincter who it is, nobody touches Ernie where concerns maduro.
> 
> ...


He also makes a pretty mean El Rico Habano Torpedo Maduro. I love 'em.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

JackH said:


> He also makes a pretty mean El Rico Habano Torpedo Maduro. I love 'em.


Snap! El Rico dun suck neither!


----------



## Saint1970 (Jul 9, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> You guys are high as Hindus!
> 
> Look! I am the crack whore of maduro. I freely admit that. I am simply gonna lay it out for ya; NO oNe, I mean nO oNE, does maduro like Ernie Perez! I don't give a rats puckered sphincter who it is, nobody touches Ernie where concerns maduro.
> 
> ...


ordering now!! thx bro


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> You guys are high as Hindus!
> 
> Look! I am the crack whore of maduro. I freely admit that. I am simply gonna lay it out for ya; NO oNe, I mean nO oNE, does maduro like Ernie Perez! I don't give a rats puckered sphincter who it is, nobody touches Ernie where concerns maduro.
> 
> ...


I gotta agree with Don on the LGC #5!:dude:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Never had the #5, but the #4 is one of the best Maduros I've ever had. Dunno how I forgot about it.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Man, you guy's are killing me! I've blown my cigar budget until next payday, and now I've got about a dozen new sticks I want to try!


----------



## Saint1970 (Jul 9, 2010)

just had the Camacho Corojo Monarca Maduro-- very nice 45 minutes of pure bliss-- I like the Padron 1964 that I had the other night better, but this deserves a spot in the humidor-- thx and good lookin out


----------



## bspoon (May 20, 2010)

I have to add the camacho triple maduro for a Maduro Blast.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> You guys are high as Hindus!
> 
> Look! I am the crack whore of maduro. I freely admit that. I am simply gonna lay it out for ya; NO oNe, I mean nO oNE, does maduro like Ernie Perez! I don't give a rats puckered sphincter who it is, nobody touches Ernie where concerns maduro.
> 
> ...


Well said......It's the best one in my coolers for sure....Bare NONE, including CC


----------



## Secondz (Jul 7, 2010)

5 Vegas "A" Alpha.....great smoke


----------



## bhuang61 (Jun 3, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> You guys are high as Hindus!
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...


Aye Aye sir! 5 pack on the way. Can't wait.


----------



## Saint1970 (Jul 9, 2010)

My Cohiba Maduro Secretos came in today-- 7 days from time of order from Spain to my house-- WOW that is great service. I cant wait to light one up tonight-- i will let you guys know what I think!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

where to start? on the lighter side the ashton maduro the fuente hemmingway mad fuentes 858 mad,from theres 601's murcielago 601's mad cubaio mad camacho 3xmad camcho corojo mad sancho panza 2x mad, just to name a few but if you havent tried a fuente hemingway mad you must,if none of your B&M around you have any let me know Ill send ya a couple


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

601 blue toro. You have to get the toro size for the best of this blend, amazing stick. Torano signature is a nice choco bomb and pretty cheap. Perdomo 10th anny maddie is very good. For full bodied, LFD chisel maddy tastes like a candy bar in a good way. CAO gold mad is a nice mild one. So many out there worth trying.


----------



## Saint1970 (Jul 9, 2010)

Team Fuente said:


> where to start? on the lighter side the ashton maduro the fuente hemmingway mad fuentes 858 mad,from theres 601's murcielago 601's mad cubaio mad camacho 3xmad camcho corojo mad sancho panza 2x mad, just to name a few but if you havent tried a fuente hemingway mad you must,if none of your B&M around you have any let me know Ill send ya a couple


thx Lenny, I will check and let you know


----------



## Saint1970 (Jul 9, 2010)

Saint1970 said:


> My Cohiba Maduro Secretos came in today-- 7 days from time of order from Spain to my house-- WOW that is great service. I cant wait to light one up tonight-- i will let you guys know what I think!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Wow-- the Cohiba Madura (Cuban) was off the hook-- not sure if the Pardon or the Cohiba is my favorite-- I have to smoke one of each this weekend. Also my Arturo Fuente Shark, Oliva V, Camacho Triple Maduro and my Padron 1926 #9 Maduro came in-- my humi is starting to look pretty impressive.... I have a lot of smoking to do


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> You guys are high as Hindus!
> 
> Look! I am the crack whore of maduro. I freely admit that. I am simply gonna lay it out for ya; NO oNe, I mean nO oNE, does maduro like Ernie Perez! I don't give a rats puckered sphincter who it is, nobody touches Ernie where concerns maduro.
> 
> ...


On your recommendation I've re-visited the No. 5 Maduro, now that I seem to be experiencing maduro fever.

Definitely enjoyable and looking forward to adding it into rotation.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Best Maduro I have enjoyed;Padron 1964 Maduro #1. (around $20 bucks a stick)

Best maduro I have smoked for the price; Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro (churchill,around $5 a stick)

Very similar cigars to my palate,with the only difference being the Padron builds strength toward the end.


----------



## Saint1970 (Jul 9, 2010)

Saint1970 said:


> OK, here is what I just ordered-- thank you all for your help
> 
> - Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva No. 50 5"1/4 * 50, Single(QTY: 1)
> - Camacho Triple Maduro Torpedo 6" * 54 Single(QTY: 1)
> ...


OK here is where I rate these so far

1 Arturo Fuente Anejo-- this is by far the best cigar I have smoked ever in my life--- it was powerful, flavorfull yet so smooth-- there was nothing harsh about any part of this cigar-- I was in awe for the whole 60 minutes- never have I had such a cigar experience :first:

2 Cohiba Maduro Secreto (Cuba)-- what a great cigar--next time I will order a larger size because I was burning my fingers trying to smoke this cigar as much as I could--excellent excellent

3 Pardron 1964 anniv maduro-- the dark grey/blue smoke thick and perfect with great taste-- I cannot wait to try the 1926 ann tonight

you guys have been awesome--every cigar I have tried so far has found a permenante spot in my humi--- I just need to find a place to buy my Anejo with the best price-- they were awesome


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Saint1970 said:


> I was in awe for the whole 60 minutes- never have I had such a cigar experience


Michael, try to slow down on the Shark. There's a lot of nuance and delicacy there you could be missing if you're only taking an hour for a Shark.

Try a "Dickman" cut. Just cut about 1/4 into the cap, at a 45* angle. Draw it a little more gently and slowly and never let it get hot.

Good luck!


----------



## Domino68 (Jul 17, 2010)

For the price, a CAO Brazilia is a gem!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> I tried a Camacho Triple Maduro once....I seem to remember it being good, but I was drinking and socializing at the time; so I'd like to try this one again sometime so I can give it the attention it deserves.


Found these in torpedo in a B&M for $15...pretty reasonable, I think, so I snatched one up. I'm about a third in now, and it's slap-yo-mamma delicious.


----------



## Saint1970 (Jul 9, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Michael, try to slow down on the Shark. There's a lot of nuance and delicacy there you could be missing if you're only taking an hour for a Shark.
> 
> Try a "Dickman" cut. Just cut about 1/4 into the cap, at a 45* angle. Draw it a little more gently and slowly and never let it get hot.
> 
> Good luck!


will do


----------



## Saint1970 (Jul 9, 2010)

Saint1970 said:


> will do


Don, It was a 50- but i will slow down (man I couldn't get enough of the cigar and probably smoked it way too fast). Also is a dickman cut like a V-cut? I just posted another thread on finding a good quality v-cutter--- I have a Xikar regualar cutter and a plastic v-cutter-- but I would like to get a v-cutter the quality of my Xikar


----------



## Saint1970 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nickerson said:


> Arturo Fuente Anejo
> 
> Nuff said.


you were right Corey-- thx


----------



## chingachguk (Jun 15, 2010)

Secondz said:


> 5 Vegas "A" Alpha.....great smoke


I'm a fairly new regular cigar smoker myself and I've tried about every Maduro I can get my hands on. There are definately some good ones out there but for the money, a couple really stand out to me.

My favorites so far are 5 Vegas Series "A" as well - all the sizes I have tried have been consistently good - very few bad rolls. I have a box of Apotheosis coming, I especially like the Apex and Apostle sizes. They start every ounce of medium and perhaps then some but by within an inch or two in they level out to be a pure smooth medium. The finish is smooth - almost to the point of being mild. The flavor will go through several subtle changes as it smokes and I nub 9 out of 10. I smoke at least one and sometimes two a day.

I also am very fond of the Victor Sinclair Vintage Select Box Press. The flavors don't really match what the OP asked for but this smoke is creamy and smooth from match to nub and every one has been spot on perfect quality burn and ash. They won't go through the subtle changes the same way as the Series "A" but the one flavor they consistently deliver is very satisfying and impossible to put down. I'm disappointed that its over every time I finish one.

Both the Series "A" and the VS can be had for under $2 a stick if you're watchful on cigarbid. They can be had in the $2.50 range pretty much any time you want to overpower a bid or find one with a quick buy.

There are some other maduros out there that are every bit as good and perhaps even then some but you're more likely to pay more and get less from my experience. Others I'd recommend if you are looking to spend more are one of the Davidoff's, one by CAO I had was fantastic and there's a really good one rolled by Drew Estates I don't know off the top of my head but I have generally enjoyed all the cigars I've tried from them.

I'm nubbing a Series "A" Apex right now and this baby is finishing so smooth I can't bear to put it down.


----------



## chingachguk (Jun 15, 2010)

chingachguk said:


> I'm a fairly new regular cigar smoker myself and I've tried about every Maduro I can get my hands on. There are definately some good ones out there but for the money, a couple really stand out to me.
> 
> My favorites so far are 5 Vegas Series "A" as well - all the sizes I have tried have been consistently good - very few bad rolls. I have a box of Apotheosis coming, I especially like the Apex and Apostle sizes. They start every ounce of medium and perhaps then some but by within an inch or two in they level out to be a pure smooth medium. The finish is smooth - almost to the point of being mild. The flavor will go through several subtle changes as it smokes and I nub 9 out of 10. I smoke at least one and sometimes two a day.
> 
> ...


EDIT: BTW I should add that I was a little short on quality smokes when I got my first order that had a box of Series "A" and a 5 pack of VS. The VS were pretty good ROTT, but the Series "A" clearly needed a week in the humie. A month in the humie and they really start coming into their own. I recommend letting all the 5 Vegas lines I've tried take a long (month+)break in the humidor before you burn them.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Fuente's 8-5-8 maddie is a great go to for an affordable maduro...I haven't seen it mentioned here.


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

been stocking up on hemingway woam! oh yeah let them sleep for 5 years or so...... thats nice!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Team Fuente said:


> been stocking up on hemingway woam! oh yeah let them sleep for 5 years or so...... thats nice!


Me too!
Do they really get much better, They are pretty good ROTT one of my Favorite smokes!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Me too!
> Do they really get much better, They are pretty good ROTT one of my Favorite smokes!


I'd be interested to hear this response too since Dave "Bastage" Smelvis just sent me some.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Saint1970 said:


> Don, It was a 50- but i will slow down (man I couldn't get enough of the cigar and probably smoked it way too fast). Also is a dickman cut like a V-cut? I just posted another thread on finding a good quality v-cutter--- I have a Xikar regualar cutter and a plastic v-cutter-- but I would like to get a v-cutter the quality of my Xikar


Michael,
Far as I know, Wolf is about the only good hand-held V cutter.

The Dickman cut is only for torps and other pointy-headed cigars. It's basically just an angle cut. Before you go hog-wild on the V cut, try a punch. I prefer a punch to a V cut as it never disturbs the cap and delivers good smoke volume.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Partagas Black. I love em. The Magnifico. Yummy! 

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Rosie said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Partagas Black. I love em. The Magnifico. Yummy!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Rosie


Hi Rosie
Probably just too many to remember them all, I probably have more Party Blacks than any single cigar and yet I haven't had one in months. Thanks for reminding me 

Dave


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

smelvis said:


> Me too!
> Do they really get much better, They are pretty good ROTT one of my Favorite smokes!


Fo sho they get so smooth putting every draw through your nose is effortless,totally different then fresh hemmingway maddies


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

Herf N Turf said:


> Michael,
> Far as I know, Wolf is about the only good hand-held V cutter.
> 
> The Dickman cut is only for torps and other pointy-headed cigars. It's basically just an angle cut. Before you go hog-wild on the V cut, try a punch. I prefer a punch to a V cut as it never disturbs the cap and delivers good smoke volume.


(note wolf is made by xikar) Im not a fan of the V its not as versatile as a punch and nothing says versatility like a guillotine imo.


----------



## hoser45 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Cuban Cohiba maduro vs Anejo vs Padron maduros?*

Has anyone tried all three of these? How do the Habana Cohiba maduros (like the Genio 5) compare in flavor and strength and complexity to the Fuente Anejos and Padron 1964 maduros?


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

gaberox said:


> 601 blue toro. You have to get the toro size for the best of this blend, amazing stick. Torano signature is a nice choco bomb and pretty cheap. Perdomo 10th anny maddie is very good. For full bodied, LFD chisel maddy tastes like a candy bar in a good way. CAO gold mad is a nice mild one. So many out there worth trying.


I have never had the good fortune of trying the Toro but I REALLY REALLY enjoy the robusto! The robusto happens to be the size I can get in a sampler for cheap.


----------



## hoser45 (Jun 8, 2009)

QiCultivator said:


> I have never had the good fortune of trying the Toro but I REALLY REALLY enjoy the robusto! The robusto happens to be the size I can get in a sampler for cheap.


I'm going to be trying this 601 soon.


----------



## Goodkat (Sep 3, 2010)

Dog Rockets said:


> Definitely try Camacho's Triple Maduro - as the only puro maduro stick out there, you really, really must try it at least once. Great cigar that will knock you on your ass with tasty, silky smooth maduro-y goodness!


Have something stiff to drink on hand if you decide to go this route. I wept as I put out my first Triple Maduro after smoking only half of it, the flavor was simply too overwhelming with nothing but sweet tea as a palate cleanser.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

Their is only one "best" when it comes to full flavored cigars. The most flavor filled dark stick around is the "PADILLA SIGNATURE 1932 EDICION LIMITADA OSCURO". :first:

Will stand up to any Maduro. Taste's as if you have the real thing in your mouth. The first inch shocked me in that way. Never tasted a cigar that could match the taste of the finest chocolate made. Coffee as well. Google for reviews of the stick, You Tube is the best. Only drawback is it cost anywhere from $22 to $28 a stick. Mine was gifted to me, otherwise I never would have gotten the opportunity to smoke such a fine cigar.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

rah0785 said:


> Their is only one "best" when it comes to full flavored cigars. The most flavor filled dark stick around is the "PADILLA SIGNATURE 1932 EDICION LIMITADA OSCURO". :first:
> 
> Will stand up to any Maduro. Taste's as if you have the real thing in your mouth. The first inch shocked me in that way. Never tasted a cigar that could match the taste of the finest chocolate made. Coffee as well. Google for reviews of the stick, You Tube is the best. Only drawback is it cost anywhere from $22 to $28 a stick. Mine was gifted to me, otherwise I never would have gotten the opportunity to smoke such a fine cigar.


Ummm, maybe you should have put an "IMHO" in there otherwise it comes across as fact instead of your opinion.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

This NC Partagas with a maduro wrapper that I am having now is not half bad. Not sure what it is, red label, 48RG x 6.5" thereabouts.

Haven't had much luck with NC maduros so far, usually preferring their natural wrapped counterparts. Not sure why... :dunno:

This one is probably a rare exception for me.


----------



## mikejh (Feb 19, 2007)

MoreBeer said:


> Perdomo Habano Toro Maduro


this has become my favorite maduro, so much flavor but so smooth, they age very well in my experience also


----------



## dreamspeed (Sep 20, 2010)

Padron 1926 80th anniversary, is hands down my favorite maduro (favorite overall cigar in fact).


----------



## srfulton (Feb 11, 2011)

The best I have smoked so far is the CAo MX2. Nothing has been better.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm just an idiot who buys good cigars I can actually find easily. As far as maduro's, I tend to like the Kristoff Ligero Maduro and the Camacho Triple Maduro. Both have probably been mentioned as I have not looked at the thread.....and both are quite good.


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

When I first tried the Camacho Triple Maduro I was kind of underwhelmed. I think the first 2 were tight on the draw and the flavor suffered because of it. Now they're one of my favorites and I've stockpiled almost 60 of them. Famous used to do 5pks of the robusto size for $20 on the Monster, but they recently started selling them for $25. Even at that price, they're a steal and I always try to pick some up.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2011)

+1 on Fuente Anejo, holy crap is that a delicious cigar.


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey guys, 

This is a nice thread. I've been looking for sampler ideas to put together and
thanks to all of you, I've got at least 3 5-packs I can try out!

Thanks Michael for starting the thread and for all of you guys for the great input!


----------



## hoser45 (Jun 8, 2009)

I'd say off top of my head: Padron 1964 maduro, Fuente Anejo, Cohiba 5 maduro, and new to me but was surprisingly good...601 Blue maduro!:jaw:


----------



## Maduromadman (Sep 18, 2012)

try a tripple comacho if u like real mild cigars ... next choices in my humidor are the macanudo 1997 reserve excletn smoke .. and a la gloria cubana R reserve ... cheap don tomas and last a romeo y juliet maduro reserve .... i dont really care for the macanudo cru royale


----------



## Maduromadman (Sep 18, 2012)

try a macanudo 1997 reserve repost pzdelete


----------



## Maduromadman (Sep 18, 2012)

Saint1970 said:


> I am a newbie to cigars even though I have smoked them now for 20 years off and on. I would like to take my cigars to the next level. I apologize if this doesn't make sense, but I am looking for a range of different flavors in my Maduro. I love the Padron Ann. 1964 Maduro, but I am looking for something different. I don't like the flavored cigar-- I am looking for a real cigar that gives me chocalate, spice, honey, vanilla and every other natural cigar flavor in one cigar.. Any suggestions???


try a madcanudo 1997 reseve


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

srfulton said:


> The best I have smoked so far is the CAo MX2. Nothing has been better.


Very creamy smoke. I love smoking them.


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

2011 Opus X BBMF Maduro....


----------



## Charles D (Jul 31, 2012)

Gurkha Centurion Double Perfecto. Grab a glass, turn on the Opera, sit back and let the thick velvety smoke drift and dance through the night air. That was my experience with my first Centurion last spring on a warm night and its put it on the top of my list ever since.


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

PG Maduro and Macanudo 1997.


----------



## 2COOL4U (May 22, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> You guys are high as Hindus!
> 
> Look! I am the crack whore of maduro. I freely admit that. I am simply gonna lay it out for ya; NO oNe, I mean nO oNE, does maduro like Ernie Perez! I don't give a rats puckered sphincter who it is, nobody touches Ernie where concerns maduro.
> 
> ...


I had to bring this alive again, your so off with the La Gloria Cubana Serie R No. 5 Maduro kool-aid crap
There are soooooooooooooo many BETTER cigars out there the La Gloria Cubana Serie R No. 5 Maduro is both bitter and harsh and don't come close to cigars like, Ashton VSG, Casa Magna Gran Toro, Alec Bradley Maxx The Fix, Romeo y Julieta Viejo 'E, Kristoff Maduro Robusto, Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970, Man O' War Ruination Robusto #2 , All AF Añejo... I could easily go on..........


----------



## edwardsfire (Jun 4, 2013)

simple......Anejo by Fuente or Padron 1964 family reserve...(any size) Either one of those....you'll forget about anything else...maduro wise


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Charles D said:


> Gurkha Centurion Double Perfecto. Grab a glass, turn on the Opera, sit back and let the thick velvety smoke drift and dance through the night air. That was my experience with my first Centurion last spring on a warm night and its put it on the top of my list ever since.


From CI website: Wrapper: Connecticut - dark natural
I never thought of that cigar as a maduro.


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

Anejo Huff Said!


----------



## 2COOL4U (May 22, 2013)

B.mamba89 said:


> Anejo Huff Said!


what?


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

Meant to say Nuff


----------



## DBragg (Jun 13, 2013)

I really enjoyed the last Partagas Black that I smoked. However, I just ordered some Camacho Triples because my curiosity is now piqued.


----------



## f4milytime (May 15, 2013)

Like previous posters posted, there are just so many. In fact to many to name !!


----------



## 2COOL4U (May 22, 2013)

f4milytime said:


> Like previous posters posted, there are just so many. In fact to many to name !!


So many you can't name 1 lol


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

2COOL4U said:


> I had to bring this alive again, your so off with the La Gloria Cubana Serie R No. 5 Maduro kool-aid crap
> There are soooooooooooooo many BETTER cigars out there the La Gloria Cubana Serie R No. 5 Maduro is both bitter and harsh and don't come close to cigars like, Ashton VSG, Casa Magna Gran Toro, Alec Bradley Maxx The Fix, Romeo y Julieta Viejo 'E, Kristoff Maduro Robusto, Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970, Man O' War Ruination Robusto #2 , All AF Añejo... I could easily go on..........


 What makes you feel the need to use flaming me, as a device for supporting your own personal opinion escapes me completely. While I used humor and self deprication as mine, one can only assume your comic device to be the mentioning of two cigars, which aren't even maduro. 
Hysterical and well done.


----------



## 2COOL4U (May 22, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> What makes you feel the need to use flaming me, as a device for supporting your own personal opinion escapes me completely. While I used humor and self deprication as mine, one can only assume your comic device to be the mentioning of two cigars, which aren't even maduro.
> Hysterical and well done.


Don't be so sensitive, you just made it look like it was the cat's meow but of course the Arturo Fuente Añejo and other do kick the crap out of most any other cigar.
Just to let you know you did get me to buy 5 of the La Gloria Cubana Serie R No. 5 Maduro to enjoy so thanks for that. Peace!
View attachment 78533


$8.
5 1/2 x 54

Prelight: Espresso, sweet hay, chocolate

1st 1/3
Mild pepper to start, earthy, leathery tastes, slightly hard draw, now some bitter chocolate.

2nd 1/3
More bitter peppery spice started going off with the earthy undertones, burnt leather flavors.
My complaint is flavor wise, its bitter and some harshness, mixed with the espresso and bitter chocolate.
Long ash just fell off in my lap, straight at least but still slightly hard draw.

Final 1/3
Well at least the pepper has not gotten worse, but the classic nutty flavor comes on when going into the last 1/3, definitely not the best maduro out there IMHO

Smoke time 1.5 hrs
Score 5.5 out of 10


----------



## Benthe8track (May 21, 2013)

In my limited cigar experiance the best maduro I've had so far was a hemingway classic. It's price point was a bit less than I'm used to and I was blown away.


----------



## zackly (Jun 27, 2008)

A friend gifted me several Padilla Reserva Maduros recently. I smoked two this weekend and liked them alot. The A. Fuente Anejo and Liga Privada are also top notch. I rarely smoked maduros until the last few years but I remember I picked up a really dark maduro @ an early Big Smoke in NYC. It was called an Onyx and it was very tasty but I haven't had one since.


----------



## f4milytime (May 15, 2013)

2COOL4U said:


> So many you can't name 1 lol


Already named below by edwardsfire !!!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

2COOL4U said:


> Don't be so sensitive, you just made it look like it was the cat's meow but of course the Arturo Fuente Añejo...


Like most, I'm also a fan of Anejo. Of the hundreds I've smoked over the years, beginning with the original release, I've smoked enough to know that not every year is good, nor every vitola. Thankfully, the most recent, the 2012 holidays offering is quite good.

Sorry you didn't care for the LGC, but given the fact that the cigar shown above is the natural, rather than the maduro, I'd have to agree with you; I don't care for them either. The strength in the fillers, in my personal opinion, benefits tremendously from the contrasting sweetness of EPC's maduro wrapper.

If it's all the same to you, I'll remain the sole arbiter of my sensitivity.


----------



## 2COOL4U (May 22, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Like most, I'm also a fan of Anejo. Of the hundreds I've smoked over the years, beginning with the original release, I've smoked enough to know that not every year is good, nor every vitola. Thankfully, the most recent, the 2012 holidays offering is quite good.
> 
> Sorry you didn't care for the LGC, but given the fact that the cigar shown above is the natural, rather than the maduro, I'd have to agree with you; I don't care for them either. The strength in the fillers, in my personal opinion, benefits tremendously from the contrasting sweetness of EPC's maduro wrapper.
> 
> If it's all the same to you, I'll remain the sole arbiter of my sensitivity.


The picture and review I did was exactly that, the La Gloria Cubana Serie R No. 5 *Maduro*
And thanks for your recommendation, peace
View attachment 78538


----------



## Domster (Jul 1, 2013)

I am smoking one now based on the recommendations here! If the second half is as good as the first...it won't be my last!


----------



## 2COOL4U (May 22, 2013)

Domster said:


> I am smoking one now based on the recommendations here! If the second half is as good as the first...it won't be my last!


Smoking what?


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm with Herf on EP Carillo. The Edicion Limitada 2012s might be the best Cigar I have ever smoked, if not very close.


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

While not technically a maduro, I just tried the Perdomo Reserve Limited Oscuro robusto. It had a great flavor profile similar to a sweet, but bold maduro that lasted throughout the entire smoke. They're discontinued now, but CI still has some in 5-ers and they're fairly inexpensive.


----------



## RTChallenger13 (Jul 1, 2013)

for an every other day or weekend smoke that is easily affordable, my choice is the La Gloria Cubana Serie R in maduro.


----------



## MattyVan (Jun 11, 2013)

La Herencia Cubana CORE
La Herencia Cubana CORE - Cigars International

Is the most complex stick I have had to date. I am new too so....


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

Try the Oliva Series O Maduro Robusto. It has great flavor.


----------



## Domster (Jul 1, 2013)

2COOL4U said:


> Smoking what?


Sorry. I was smoking the La Gloria mentioned in the earlier post.


----------



## rob-bob (Aug 11, 2013)

What are your all's thoughts on the Hoyo de Monterrey dark sumatra??
I smoke the media noche 5-3/4 x 54. Cannot seem to find anything for the price that like better.
It's listed as full bodied but I find them to be fairly tame, and do not get that dizzy feeling that some smokes offer.


----------



## Rebel420 (Jan 27, 2013)

Ashton aged maduro. Seems to be my go-to stick. Usually under $10 each at most B&M, and of course some great deals on these from time to time on the devil site


----------



## 2COOL4U (May 22, 2013)

TheBest.....

RoMa Craft Tobac: CroMagnon The EMH 

$8.74
Wrapper: Ecuador Habano Ligero
Filler: Nicaraguan from Esteli, Condega and Pueblo Nuevo
5 x 56, Robusto Extra



Prelight: Barnyard sweet hay, manure

1st 1/3
Creamy cocoa and earthy notes, light dry pepper, sweet cedar, minty coolness on the tongue, straight burn, great draw, lots of waterfall smoke and smells wonderful and sweet in the air.

Dam ash fell off unexpectedly that really drive me nuts no fault of the cigar

2nd 1/3
Some cinnamon and clove notes going well with the cocoa and earthy and cedar, light pepper never returns.

Love the after taste of these notes on the palette , just the right balance of sweetness also, smoking very cool and the stick not going mushy or bitter.

Did I mention the aroma is just wonderful off this cigar

Final 1/3
Wonderful tobacco sweetness with leather, sweet cedar and earth.

Asian minty spice and cocoa, a real complete cigar in flavors, complex and lots of depth.

The body between medium to full and still smoking cool with lots of smoke.
Great cigar down to the nub.

I will enjoy exploring this line of cigars and look for the one worthy of a full box from RoMa Craft Tobac

I will be purchasing the Cromagnon Anthropology next, recommended by many of you here
Smoke time: 1hr 25 min
Score: 10 out of 10


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

MattyVan said:


> La Herencia Cubana CORE
> La Herencia Cubana CORE - Cigars International
> 
> Is the most complex stick I have had to date. I am new too so....


I am a fan of these sticks as well and they are DIRT cheap.


----------



## 2COOL4U (May 22, 2013)

Kristoff Ligero Maduro
Tatuaje Black Label Petit Lancero
Room 101 Daruma Sucio
Undercrown robustos
Tampa Sweethearts No. 500
Aquitaine Anthropology 
CroMagnon Mode 5 
Ashton VSG Enchantment 
Tatuaje The Little Monster's


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Like most, I'm also a fan of Anejo. Of the hundreds I've smoked over the years, beginning with the original release, I've smoked enough to know that not every year is good, nor every vitola. Thankfully, the most recent, the 2012 holidays offering is quite good.
> 
> Sorry you didn't care for the LGC, but given the fact that the cigar shown above is the natural, rather than the maduro, I'd have to agree with you; I don't care for them either. The strength in the fillers, in my personal opinion, benefits tremendously from the contrasting sweetness of EPC's maduro wrapper.
> 
> If it's all the same to you, I'll remain the sole arbiter of my sensitivity.





2COOL4U said:


> The picture and review I did was exactly that, the La Gloria Cubana Serie R No. 5 *Maduro*
> And thanks for your recommendation, peace
> View attachment 78538


Not sure why Im getting in the middle of this cus I hate internet bickering and want it to die but I think its important to point out that you necro'd Don's post from 4 years ago when EPC was still master blender with LGC. He has since sold the company and moved on to other projects. It is my opinion that LGC was once very good but since its sale the quality has suffered.

I smoked a Serie R Maduro last Fall and was greatly disappointed. The Serie R Esteli is vastly better imo.

As for maduros, the shark is my No1


----------



## tthayil (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm in a Maduro phase too. I've found my favorite to be the L'atelier Maduro line....I can't get enough. Finally spent the coin on a Padron 1926 yesterday. Impressive, more complex and balanced but not as rich and creamy as the lat maduro. Imho. Enjoy the hunt


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

On the high end, Añejo 46. On the cheaper side, Omar Ortez. The latter is close to the Perdomo 20th, IMO.


----------



## Keeper01 (Mar 1, 2014)

If you want a great Maduro and don't want to spend a lot check out the 829s from Thompson Cigar. I'd rank them up with some of the boutique cigars in flavor.


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

I just can't pimp these enough...

La Aurora Escogidos Maduro.

You can pick them up 4/12 months a year for 2 bucks a stick. Otherwise watch the Monster and get them cheap there. Famous is the only seller who was able to buy them from La Aurora I guess. Normally they are only available at the factory. If I had an everyday smoke, this would be it for sure.


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

I am so totally biased on this one…

STS

ps: A lot of nice suggestions in this thread!


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

ssaka said:


> I am so totally biased on this one&#8230;
> 
> STS
> 
> ps: A lot of nice suggestions in this thread!


You're going to have to spell that one out for me...


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

04EDGE40 said:


> You're going to have to spell that one out for me...


 Surrogates Tramp Stamp? ssaka - not a Liga Privada???


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

aroma said:


> Surrogates Tramp Stamp? ssaka - not a Liga Privada???


Ah that would make sense. Thanks.


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

Aiiieee Aiiieee Aiiieee <snicker>

STS


----------



## rapestove (Jan 19, 2014)

Illusione mj12 maduros are the bee's knees too


----------



## Rick Hendeson (Apr 8, 2014)

To my palate, Cuesta Rey Centenario Maduro has always offered a unique taste. Is it an all-around champ? Don't know if I'd say that. But it's the only cigar I've ever smoked that has consistently left me with just a hint of orange taste to it. So maybe something different to try.


----------



## ChiGars (Dec 11, 2013)

Tatuaje TAA 2012!!!


----------



## Jeremias (Apr 8, 2014)

BKDW said:


> If you want something on the cheaper side, Sancho Panza Double Maduro are pretty darn good and really hard to beat. They give an example of what a maduro cigar should taste like... those wrappers are extremely handsome--- I wonder where they get those wrappers from....


Just picked two of these sticks in the quixote size. At 4.5x50 it seems like a great size fore me to try. Didn't have a chance to light up last night, but will do tonight =)


----------

